# sheepies not putting out



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, do we have to buy the sheepies dinner (live shrimp) and stroke their fins for them to bite? There were tons(groups of ten) hovering around the Pensacola Pier and their jaws were locked like a chasity belt. The group of people there threw everything from live crabs, shrimp (live and frozen), jigs, even plastics but no love. All of the sheepies appear to be in the 20 inch plus size.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Any regulation on shoting them from the pier, with a bow and reel?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I know in the bay, if the tide isn't moving they won't bite. You can bounce a live shrimp off of their nose and they act like it isn't there. I've never encountered a pickier fish.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

someone caught a 6-7#er in a cast net though, it looked like it couldn't decide which way to run


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jackedup (3/3/2008)*someone caught a 6-7#er in a cast net though, it looked like it couldn't decide which way to run


I've done that before


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Last Saturday I landed one from the pier. I had several on but I used old rusty hooks from my trip to the beach last spring and just couldnt get them to stick! :banghead



They were THICK. Trick for me was to find fish that were not patrolling up and down the pier, but fish that I noticed were occasionally nipping at the pylons. I dropped a live fiddler down and kept it as close to the pylons as possible, use the wind/current to your advantage and keep it there even if the fish spook. Also DO NOT drop your rig down. Slowly lower your rig down to make as little of a splash as possible. Once the fish started eating (around 0915) I was consistently getting eaten, but it was amazing how soflty they were eating my bait!



My fish went maybe 5-6lbs but I saw some hawgs that could easily have gone 10!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done JD7 :clap

They should start biting better real soon ;-)


----------

